# smallmouth in ohio brush creek



## smokeeater1a10 (Jul 29, 2008)

a good friend and i are planning a fishing trip and we were thinking about trying out ohio brush creek. we have heard that this is the hottest smallie waters after lake erie. does anyone know of any spots good for wading and any campgrounds in the adams county/highland county region? we are from clermont county and dont wantto travel too far (unless the fishing is good) due to budget. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=99320


----------

